# Can platies- mollies- swordtails breed together?



## Guest

Can swordtails- mollies- platies breed together? For example, could a molly and a platy breed? I'm pretty sure they can, since they are closely related.


Thanks,
Tessa.


----------



## leafgirl115

Platies and swordtails breed together


----------



## TheOldSalt

Guppies & mollies - yes.
Platies & swordtails- yes.
Platies & mollies- no.
Swordtails & mollies- no.
Guppies & platies- no.
Guppies & swordtails- no.

AMAZON Mollies & most other ovovivaparous livebearers- yes. 
Ordinary mollies can't do it, but Amazon mollies have virtually no males of their own, but can be fertilized by most anything else so they don't need males.


----------



## leafgirl115

I wonder how much that type of mollie is....


----------

